# Thinking Of Buying



## carlluvscorinne (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi All!
We are in the process of looking for a trailer. We now have a 1980 17' Banner trailer and need to upgrade, we were thinking of getting a hybrid trailer until we seen the Outback.







We now are thinking of buying one at our local dealer. It is a brand new 2008 21RS LE (yes we know it means less equipment instead of limited edition







), they are asking 13,899 for it and are willing to entertain offers. We are thinking of offering 9,200-10,000. Since everyone here has so much first hand experience and are very helpful (so glad I found this site!) I was wondering what you guys think of that price? I would also appreciate any input good or bad regarding this unit. I did look at the RS LE and the RS, so we are aware of the differences, but if we could get the LE for what were are offering (and if you guys think it is a good deal) it seems like it would be worth passing up some of the goodies the RS offers if the price is right.

Thanks,
Corinne


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









I think you are in a GREAT position to make crazy offers to the dealer. RV's are simply NOT selling right now and they are just sitting on the dealers lots.

You might also consider searching for a use Outback in your area. Again, you can make a great offer and get a deal on an Outback with all the options you want and perhaps some extras.

Again...welcome to the site.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome New Outbacker!!! You will be happy your found us









NADA gives a general idea on pricing Click Here to see if this helps! or you can do a search on the Internet to at least get an idea of cost...

Where are you from?

Rick


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME !!! Enjoy the site and keep us posted.

NOW SEEMS LIKE A GREAT TIME TO MAKE OFFERS!!

Good luck!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Prices are going to vary greatly depending upon where you are.

Mark


----------



## campingengineer (May 16, 2008)

I had the 21RS & 21RSLE on my short list of campers I wanted to buy but ended up with the passport because of the separate outside storage area. The price looks pretty good (compared to what I could have bought an '07 for back in the fall of '07). I would haggle with them and be happy to have an Outback. You can always mod your way to something closer to the RS.

My $.02 only.

Oh, and Welcome







, even if you end up with an SOB (some other brand) like I did, you'll still be very welcome at this awesome site!

Colleen


----------



## kycamper (Jun 1, 2008)

carlluvscorinne said:


> Hi All!
> We are in the process of looking for a trailer. We now have a 1980 17' Banner trailer and need to upgrade, we were thinking of getting a hybrid trailer until we seen the Outback.
> 
> 
> ...


 I bought a 2008 21 RS LE at Holman's in Batavia, OH this summer for $11,700. They are a wholesaler. If they or Lakeshore (another wholesaler), they will probably be your best deal, but go ahead and make a low offer, what do you have to lose?


----------



## carlluvscorinne (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you guys for the warm welcome and for the info.











Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome New Outbacker!!! You will be happy your found us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I am from North Tonawanda, NY (15 mins. from Buffalo).


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

carlluvscorinne said:


> Welcome New Outbacker!!! You will be happy your found us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I am from North Tonawanda, NY (15 mins. from Buffalo).
[/quote]
are you thinking of buying it form colton rv. if so who is your sell person


----------



## Joe 30450 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi , Welcome !!

I bought a new 21 RS 2009 in Fulton , NY

If you want make a call to : http://www.greatoutdoorsrv.com/ and ask for Laury.

At this time of the year you probably gonna have a better price (2009 instead of a 2008) and you can deal a lot of extras !!!

Good Luck


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

I would imagine that is a good price for the lower 48. Can't say that price would be available up here in Alaska, supply and demand. The price of living the dream in Alaska.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I bought from Camping World in Rochester....Very Good People.

Pat was my salesman, Dillon is the sales Manager.........If you go there.....mention me, i just got a letter asking me to give referrals if i was happy with the sale........And i was!!!!!

Message me if you want their cell phone or email address's.

I would think you are in the right range for the buying Price. I got 34.5% off on my Unit I bought from Them.


----------



## carlluvscorinne (Nov 8, 2008)

thevanobackers said:


> Welcome New Outbacker!!! You will be happy your found us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I am from North Tonawanda, NY (15 mins. from Buffalo).
[/quote]
are you thinking of buying it form colton rv. if so who is your sell person
[/quote]

Yes it is from Colton RV, our salesman was Ed.

Well it turns out that when we were going to look at the 2008 21RS LE again to make sure that is what we want, they show us a 2006 21RS that they just got in (like the night before) as a trade in. Well we fell in love with it and put an offer in, and we are now the proud owners of an Outback.







The only problem is now we have to wait 5-6 months before we really get to try it out (darn Buffalo winters). Oh well it gives us something to look forward to.
Thanks again,
Corinne


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Good time to squeeze in a few quick mods during the winter. That will get you even more excited to get out as soon spring breaks!!
BTW: Welcome to the group!!


----------



## carlluvscorinne (Nov 8, 2008)

Your right about the mods, we already started looking at what people have done here and are trying to figure out which ones we will do first.


----------



## carlluvscorinne (Nov 8, 2008)

Path4ground said:


> Good time to squeeze in a few quick mods during the winter. That will get you even more excited to get out as soon spring breaks!!
> BTW: Welcome to the group!!


I know this is an old thread, but I just had to come back and say you were right. I think my husband is on his 4th mod so far, he says it's his last for this year, but I'm not sure I quite believe him just yet.







We can't wait to try our new trailer out, our first trip is May 1st, and it can't get here fast enough! Maybe later on when i get a chance, I will post pics of our trailer and some of the mods in the New Outback RV section.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

spend a weekend in it in the driveway. use your stick house as little as possible. you will find things you want to change, add, move, tweak. make a list and mod away. good luck and have fun, kevin


----------

